# Love of $$$$ or the GAME??



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Its clear SHANDONE is DONE as a Knick player...What should he do


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Clean the Garden toilets, and sell cotton candy.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Thats what that buttwipe should be doing..He makes 8 MILLION dollars per year!!!!!!!!!!!:no: 

The guy has the audacity to pull that panzy migrane act,and miss mandatory meetings??????:upset: 

If he is so pissed off,let him get bought out at fair market value(zero) and go hit the side of the bacjboard on his jumper in some other town.Maybe someone explined to him over the summer that you dont get 2 points for hitting the backboard:laugh:

He is exactly what is wrong with todays athletes....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What does Shandon accepting a buyout have to do with love of the game?


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

Shandon Anderson for Knicks captain!:yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Not just a buyout Rasidi.I am saying if you really love the game,you would want to be in an enviorment where you will play and be wanted.

If Shandone wants out and wants to play elsewhere,let him settle for thirty cents on the dollar...That would still be a 7.2 million dollar settlement,and he should be picked up by another team..If he demands a settlement close to 20 million,he wont ever play ball again.That will show he is in it strictly for the money


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/238295p-204475c.html

thats basically shandons take on this.

i think Isiah has been alienating guys. a good example is antonio mcdyess.

i remember that atlanta game, cause DJ played well. wait......DJ played??? why did dermarr play over shandon? that usually never happens.

think about how bad it is to have 50 people there to see you, and you dont step on the court, AND having your iron man streak broken.

Shandon sucks in basketball, but hes not a bad guy like you and Thomas are making him out to be.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

It's true, breaking his streak, that must have been 6 or 7 years running, in front of his family and only 50 fans in the world, was crass and cruel. Bad job by Isiah.

Isiah sure loves to kick a guy on the a$$ on his way out the door.

That said, the ultimate buyout will be a good thing. Isiah knows he plans to play Ariza and others before Shandon anyway, and the last thing this team needs is someone the crowd is dying to boo and ridicule.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The only plausible defense would be that DJ's old team was Atlanta, but it's a weak one.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the plot thickens......

As for me,I only formulate opinions on the info available...Up till now,Shandone had a mysterious migrane and skipped mandatory meetings..He presented his side of the story,which I am sure Zeke will dispute...

Personally,I dont believe Shandone..If it was true,he would have never played again if Zeke had it in for him...And that would have been the best thing for Knick fans as he was as bad as anyone has ever been in the playoffs for the Knicks..

Next thing will be IT saying Shandone sabotauged the Knicks...


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> the plot thickens......
> 
> As for me,I only formulate opinions on the info available...Up till now,Shandone had a mysterious migrane and skipped mandatory meetings..He presented his side of the story,which I am sure Zeke will dispute...
> ...


This guy is destroying the team. Cut him or rid him form the roster or his unhappiness will spread fast.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

his contract makes him unmoveable...now its abattle of egos,and Zekes is massive...I am guessing Shandone can find a home somewhere for 1 millionto 2 milion per....If he gets boight out for 50 cents on the dollar,he will still get paid 4 million per from the knicks,and another 2 million from another team..thats not chump change for a bball chump....

Vin Baker did exactly that,though not by his own choice..He got a settlement and a very meager salary from the Knicks..But hes HAPPY


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Personally,I dont believe Shandone..If it was true,he would have never played again if Zeke had it in for him


Huh? Anderson got back into the rotation because Houston got injured. Short memory?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

thats true. after his streak ended, he never played until houston went down and lenny started him. they had no choice really


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

If you guys don't remember, the games leading up to that infamous Atlanta game Anderson was getting less than 10 mpg, at one point even getting 2 minutes the whole game. He was clrealy falling out of favor with Lenny anyway so it's not to say the kept him out on purpose. I think even if he played he still would have complained that he didn't get to be out there longer. A role player adjusts to his role...something this scrub just can't understand.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Huh? Anderson got back into the rotation because Houston got injured. Short memory?


You guys are NUTS..So let me get this straight..Zeke walks up to Lenny and says,I do not like Shandone,his whole family and all of his friends will be in Atlanta,so make sure his strak ends in front of his wife and family...

Then H20 gets hurt and Shandone plays again,and plays in the playoffs,even thogh Zeke has it in for him

Are you guys serious????????????????

The guy sukkksss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats why he doisnt play..If he could hit the #$%^&&**ing rim once in a while,he wouldnt have this problem


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Isiah sure loves to kick a guy on the a$$ on his way out the door.


:yes: 

It's a tough choice deciding in what to do with Shandon, trading him would be next to impossible unless you include Sweetney and that isn't something Isiah is willing to do. But the New York organization is a lucrative franchise and cutting Anderson wouldn't be the biggest blow to them. It's the smart thing to do when you have a GM like Isiah adamant about getting rid of him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If you guys don't remember, the games leading up to that infamous Atlanta game Anderson was getting less than 10 mpg, at one point even getting 2 minutes the whole game



you 2 conspiracy theorists,he is 100% right..the 3 games leading up to that shandone played 2 , 8 and 3 minutes..the handwriting was on the wall.....

you conspiracy guys are losing it


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

His minutes may have been going down but is not at all uncommon to even extend a guys minutes for his homies. Don't forget, this wasn't just any old DNP, it was the end of the longest consecutive streak in the NBA. Rough math tells me it was 6-7 years long.

If this wasn't a conspiracy it's some heck of a coincidence that a 543 game string should just happen to end on his home turf in front of his only fan(s).

Shandon has got to be tradable. I'm not the most informed guy about overpaid scrubs, but surely several teams have their Shandons and E-Robs and Abdul-Wahads. Just trade him for a putz like them and move on. At least they wont get booed during warmups.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i dont think the fans will boo shandone..in fact,he could be the new Herb......

Oak,isnt it equally humiliating to play one minute just to keep the streak alive??


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Eh, so play the guy 5 mins in the second quarter for his mom to see.

He will get booed. I'll see to it.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> His minutes may have been going down but is not at all uncommon to even extend a guys minutes for his homies. Don't forget, this wasn't just any old DNP, it was the end of the longest consecutive streak in the NBA. Rough math tells me it was 6-7 years long.
> 
> If this wasn't a conspiracy it's some heck of a coincidence that a 543 game string should just happen to end on his home turf in front of his only fan(s).
> ...


The only plausible thing I see is Shandon for Lamond Murray or Shandon in a roster clearance for Abdul Wahad and Dickau or something.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Abdul-Wahad will likely miss the season with injury, and he has BY FAR a worse contract than Shandon. I think he has 4 or 5 years left, not 3. In that case, the Mavs may try to get him off the cap at the end of this season. He didn't play in any games last year.

Additionally, the Knicks dont have roster space for 2 for 1 deals. They would just be cutting Dickau anyway, there's no way Isiah keeps a white PG over Jamison Brewer.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Abdul-Wahad will likely miss the season with injury, and he has BY FAR a worse contract than Shandon. I think he has 4 or 5 years left, not 3. In that case, the Mavs may try to get him off the cap at the end of this season. He didn't play in any games last year.
> 
> Additionally, the Knicks dont have roster space for 2 for 1 deals. They would just be cutting Dickau anyway, there's no way Isiah keeps a white PG over Jamison Brewer.


Yea, I'd rather give away free money than give it to Wahad any day but it's Isiah's choice.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Well it looks like Shandone has answered the question and he DOES LOVE the GAME...



> If veteran swingman Shandon Anderson had any chance for playing time after clashing with Isiah Thomas, he knows Ariza's emergence ended it. Anderson called Ariza a "great fit." At the same time, he hopes the Knicks will buy out his contract. "I'm not going to be able to play here," said Anderson, who has been on the third team. "I definitely want to get somewhere where I can play some basketball."


He is not in a good situation as far as negotiating power.He should settle for 50 cents on the dollar and move on...


----------

